# A loose cannon (on deck)



## david314

I wonder if there is a comparable French term for this 'problematic' individual, sometimes referred to as _a live wire_. I found _fauteur de trouble_ under _trouble maker _-but there is a slight difference between the two. Our term really has more to do with _inappropriate behavior _(eg., gaffes) than malicious intent.

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/loose+cannon


Thank you in advance.


----------



## archijacq

petite suggestion:
un élément incontrôlable


----------



## david314

archijacq said:


> petite suggestion:
> un élément incontrôlable


  Thank you, archijacq.  This reminds me of another related term:  _*A wild card*_.


----------



## Austin Pal

If it's about someone with an _inappropriate behavior,_ the expression _"comme un chien dans un jeu de quilles"_ would fit...


----------



## david314

Austin Pal said:


> If it's about someone with an _inappropriate behavior,_ the expression _"comme un chien dans un jeu de quilles"_ would fit...


 Thank you, Austin Pal. This brings to mind the related expression: _*Like a bull in a china shop. *_


----------



## Austin Pal

david314 said:


> Thank you, Austin Pal. This brings to mind the related expression: _*Like a bull in a china shop. *_


 
Yes, and we also have _"comme un éléphant dans un magasin de porcelaine..."_ which is even closer to this latter...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut david314,

Je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir saisi le sens, mais il me venait : « c'est un danger public ! »


----------



## Aoyama

> un élément incontrôlable


 is a good option, some more (closer to "a live wire", "a mad dog"):

un mec/type qui déconne
un fou furieux (different from the word-to-word meaning)
un taré, un givré (slang)
un niqué de la tête (...)
un malade


----------



## david314

One final variation for the archives: _(He's) *a loaded gun*._

Thank you all for your fine suggestions, & a happy new year to you & yours.


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut david314,
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir saisi le sens, mais il me venait : « c'est un danger public ! »


 
 cette capsule te donne raison. Et c'est aussi ce que suggère le GDT. 


> Personne qui, par sa maladresse, son insouciance ou son imprudence, met les autres en danger.
> En anglais, on utilise le terme _loose cannon_ plus particulièrement pour désigner une personnalité publique dont les actes ou les paroles sont imprévisibles et peuvent mettre les autres dans l'embarras.


 
Autres suggestions, trouvées dans ce fil: _franc-tireur_ ou _électron libre_ (selon le contexte... ce dernier étant plus politique)

Aussi trouvé en googlant... Victor Hugo a écrit (littéralement) _un canon lâché._ 


> Vous pouvez raisonner un dogue, étonner un taureau, fasciner un boa, effrayer un tigre, attendrir un lion ; aucune ressource avec ce monstre, un canon lâché. Ici.


 
Mais je ne traduirais pas _loose cannon_ par fou/taré/malade.


----------



## Aoyama

> je ne traduirais pas _loose cannon_ par fou/taré/malade


c'est un peu "poussé, c'est vrai, mais bon, ça dépend du contexte.
Danger public me paraît aussi à manier avec précaution.
Les habitués de la politique française connaissent Georges Frêche, qui est l'illustration d'un "loose cannon" politique à la française. On dirait alors :"un mec qui dit n'importe quoi" (ou pire , selon les opinions), mais danger public revêt une nuance de "nuisible" au sens matériel ...


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Danger public me paraît aussi à manier avec précaution.
> Les habitués de la politique française connaissent Georges Frêche, qui est l'illustration d'un "loose cannon" politique à la française. On dirait alors :"un mec qui dit n'importe quoi" (ou pire , selon les opinions), mais danger public revêt une nuance de "nuisible" au sens matériel ...


 
Bien d'accord.  C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai suggéré _électron libre_, ou _franc-tireur..._ trouvés dans l'autre fil. 

Franc-tireur :
Le Robert le décrit, au figuré, comme une «personne qui mène une action indépendante, isolée, n’observe pas la discipline, les lois, les règles, les usages d’un groupe».

Électron libre (selon Antidote)
[Figuré][Familier]membre d’un groupe qui se démarque par son esprit indépendant et ses réactions imprévisibles.


----------



## Aoyama

Ah oui, *électron libre *est très bien. Franc-tireur un peu vieilli.
Avec encore une fois la nuance qu'électron libre aurait un "pouvoir de nuisance" quelque part moindre que loose cannon.
On aurait aussi "il n'en fait qu'à sa tête", mais là aussi affaire de contexte.


----------



## le chat noir

Or, as Iceman would put it: "you're not safe, Maverick" .


----------



## david314

Nicomon said:


> Autres suggestions, trouvées dans ce fil: _*franc-tireur*..._


 The above evokes yet another very closely (identical) related term: _Someone who *shoots from the hip *_(à la Lucky Luke ). This should not be confused with the term: _*A straight shooter* - _a _*frank*_, straightforward individual. Also referred to as _a no-nonsense guy/gal._

In my humble opinion, the definitions of _c'est un danger public,_ _franc tireur_ and é_lectron libre (a live wire?)_ provided by Nicomon, all, capture the essence of: *a loose cannon* (on deck). Jolly good fun!


----------



## Periscope

Expression très intéressante que je découvre mais à quoi correspond _*on deck*_ ?

Si on dit : _*he's a loose cannon*_, qu'apporte _*on deck*_ ?


----------



## david314

Dear Periscope, please see the link contained in my initial post for clarification as to the origin of this phrase. It's a _nautical_ reference which you will, no doubt, enjoy.


----------



## Periscope

Oops, sorry


----------



## david314

Thank you again for all of your fine suggestions; I believe that they are all suitable to one degree or another. I should point out that when I wrote, _'This reminds me of another expression...'_, I do not mean to say that yours is an invalid proposal -for instance, archijacq's _élément incontrôlable_ seemed entirely sufficient to me. I was simply trying to broaden the scope of the conversation ever so slightly. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## BigRedDog

I like "trublion" (troublemaker)


----------



## Aoyama

In fact , three options remain really valid :
-élément incontrôlable
-électron libre
-trublion ( a welcomed newcomer)


----------



## Nicomon

I'm not familiar with _trublion._ In Quebec (familiar) that would be un _faiseux de trouble_. 

And I insist to say that _danger public_ is perfectly suitable, in a context where _loose cannon_ is used to mean this :


> Personne qui, par sa maladresse, son insouciance ou son imprudence, met les autres en danger.


 

Edit: _faiseux_ is colloquial, spoken language. I wouldn't write it.


----------



## BigRedDog

Nicomon said:


> I'm not familiar with _trublion._  In Quebec (familiar) that would be un _faiseux de trouble_.
> 
> And I insist to say that _danger public_ is perfectly suitable, in a context where _loose cannon_ is used to mean this :



That works but it does not convey the idea that this maverick is part of a *larger group *(i.e. a *row *of cannons)*.* A "Danger Public" is a danger for everybody but doesn't really refer to a specific group.

Aoyama suggestions convey this idea: an "*element*" (among a set), an "electron *libre*" (as opposed to an electron part of the cloud), a trublion (most often used  to denote the behavior of *one *in a group)

Finally I'll add a "*fauteur de trouble*" which is a more modern way to say trublion


----------



## le chat noir

Je vais arrêter mes références à Top Gun, mais j'aurais tendance à ajouter dans les traductions courantes "il/elle n'est pas fiable" ou "on ne peut pas compter sur lui/elle"


----------



## Nicomon

le chat noir said:


> Je vais arrêter mes références à Top Gun, mais j'aurais tendance à ajouter dans les traductions courantes "il/elle n'est pas fiable" ou "on ne peut pas compter sur lui/elle"


En anglais, ce serait simplement _he can't be trusted / you can't count on him_. Je crois qu'on s'éloigne de _loose cannon_, non? 



BigRedDog said:


> That works but it does not convey the idea that this maverick is part of a *larger group *(i.e. a *row *of cannons)*.* A "Danger Public" is a danger for everybody but doesn't really refer to a specific group.
> Aoyama suggestions convey this idea: an "*element*" (among a set), an "electron *libre*" (as opposed to an electron part of the cloud), a trublion (most often used to denote the behavior of *one *in a group)
> Finally I'll add a "*fauteur de trouble*" which is a more modern way to say trublion


 
BigRedDog have you read the whole thread? 

For one thing, I'm not sure _loose cannon_ is always used to refer to a specific group. But I could be wrong. 
I specifically cited (twice) the context - extracted from the GDT - in which _loose cannon_ (which is obvioulsy interpreted many different ways) can be translated as _danger public_ 

_fauteur de trouble_ (same as Quebec _faiseux de trouble_) = _trouble maker_ which is not equivalent_ to loose cannon..._ as David said right from start. Back to post #1. 

Archijacq suggested _élément incontrôlable, _right from the beginning (post #2) and I agree that it is an excellent solution. 
As for _électron libre_, I kindly refer you back to posts # 10 & 12.


----------



## le chat noir

Nicomon said:


> En anglais, ce serait simplement _he can't be trusted / you can't count on him_. Je crois qu'on s'éloigne de _loose cannon_, non?


C'est dommage, je ne retrouve plus le bouquin mais la première fois que j'avais rencontré cette expression c'était à propos d'un soldat qu'on refusait de faire monter en grade parce que son supérieur le considérait comme un "loose cannon", et un de ses copains le défendait en disant qu'on pouvait (au contraire) compter sur lui.
C'est plutôt pour ça que j'avais proposé cette traduction. Mais c'est peut-être un cas d'utilisation limite de l'expression, je ne sais pas.


----------



## BigRedDog

Maybe it could be translated directly by the French "Canon lâché" after all this is a metaphor... ?


----------



## Nicomon

BigRedDog said:


> Maybe it could be translated directly by the French "Canon lâché" after all this is a metaphor... ?


 
I agree... and so did Victor Hugo. Copied from post #10


> Aussi trouvé en googlant... Victor Hugo a écrit (littéralement) _un canon lâché._
> Citation:
> Vous pouvez raisonner un dogue, étonner un taureau, fasciner un boa, effrayer un tigre, attendrir un lion ; aucune ressource avec ce monstre, un canon lâché. Ici.


 
I also found this article... but there is a mistake about Victor Hugo; the expression doesn't come from _Les Misérables_


----------



## le chat noir

Quite interresting link. Except I had never heard the 'rénitent' adjective before .

The "canon lâché" may certainly have been used by Hugo, but I never heard (or read) it anywhere. Maybe something he picked up during his 15 years exile in Guernesey?


----------



## BigRedDog

Nicomon said:


> I agree... and so did Victor Hugo. Copied from post #10
> 
> I also found this article... but there is a mistake about Victor Hugo; the expression doesn't come from _Les Misérables_



Comes from Hugo's novel Quatre-vingt-treize (just for fun, the last sentence which is quite nice:  "Et ces deux âmes, soeurs tragiques, s'envolèrent ensemble, l'ombre de l'une mêlée à la lumière de l'autre.")

Edit: sorry, just read post #10 with a pointer on Hugo's text


----------



## Aoyama

Je reviens au poste 22 de Nicomon :


> I'm not familiar with _trublion._ In Quebec (familiar) that would be un _faiseux de trouble_.


Faiseux (comme niaiseux et d'autres adjectifs en -eux utilisés au Québec), n'existe pas en français hexagonal où on aura plutôt _faiseur_ (faiseur de trouble ou causeur de trouble).
Ceci dit, _trublion_ est un peu vieilli mais reste usité, avec une nuance un peu littéraire ou presque pédante.


----------

